# operante storia urbana



## Pallinapa

Qualcuno ha un suggerimento per "operante storia urbana"? senza un particolare contesto, dato che è prima di tutto un titolo. Non è molto chiaro nemmeno in italiano il significato dell'espressione, ma credo indichi una storia urbana in fieri, con un taglio diacronico anziché sincronico (sorry!). Any suggestion?
Grazie
Pallina

Mi correggo: credo che l'operante storia urbana significhi una storia che aiuta a operare nel campo dell'urbanistica.
Pallina


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Una frase INTERA inserita in un contesto dettagliato sarebbero di aiuto.


----------



## Pallinapa

Purtroppo come ho detto, si tratta del titolo diun saggio: l'espressione viene poi usata nel contesto di una discussione sulla pianificazione. "Il Master Plan viene realizzato sulla base della operante storia urbana e non sulla base delle tipologie edilizie".


----------



## AlabamaBoy

Hmm. Spero di non scrivere stupidaggini, però ci provo: The Master Plan is based on (historical) urban usage patterns rather than on building types.


----------



## Teerex51

AlabamaBoy said:


> Hmm. Spero di non scrivere stupidaggini, però ci provo: The Master Plan is based on (historical) urban usage patterns rather than on building types.



Makes a whole lot of sense to me, AyBee


----------



## Lorena1970

AlabamaBoy said:


> The Master Plan is based on (historical) urban usage patterns rather than on building types.


Concordo in toto! 

Si tratta di ragionare in termini di tessuto urbano storico e sue caratteristiche tipologiche/stratificazioni /elementi caratteristici e non in termini di sigoli edifici. In pratica "operante storia urbana" significa che le caratteristiche storiche e formative del tessuto urbano della città vengono riprese e rese "operative" anche nella pianificazione urbanistica contemporanea. Il concetto è complesso e l'ho espresso in parole molto povere.
_
"Il tema si estende alla richiesta di ampliamento non di un quartiere ma  di un'intera città: dal proporzionamento dell'insieme nel paesaggio  lagunare, all'articolazione dei quartieri, alla loro struttura nei  tessuti, al metro di questi, degli isolati e degli elementi in un ordine  tipico di spazi, di percorsi, di tessuti nel quartiere, di quartieri  nella città."_(wikipedia)

Detto ciò, se è un titolo nudo e crudo, bisogna trovare una traduzione sintetica in quanto è un termine tipicamente italiano...Tendo a concordare con Wikipedia e suggerire "*Operational Urban History*" (I added "urban". What do you think AB?)

"_In a broad sense there are three schools of urban morphology: Italian,  British, and French. The Italian school centres around the work of Saverio Muratori and dates from the 1940s. Muratori  attempted to develop an *'operational history'* for the cities he studied  (in particular Venice and Rome), which then provided the basis for the  integration of new architectural works in the syntax of the urban  tissue."_(wikipedia)

edit:"Operational Urban History" parrebbe essere la traduzione ufficiale (scopro anche io ora)... 
38.    Muratori, S. (1959) Study for an Operational Urban History of  Venice, Rome: Instituto Poligrafico dello Stato. 
39.    Muratori, S., Bollati, R., Bollati, S. and Marinucci, G. (1963)  Study for an Operational Urban History of Rome, Rome: Consiglio  Nazionale delle Ricerche. (E' un link cinese o giapponese, ma mi pare affidabile...)


----------



## AlabamaBoy

Lorena1970 said:


> Tendo a concordare con Wikipedia e suggerire "*Operational Urban History*" (I added "urban". What do you think AB?)


I think that the term should be consistent with published terminology. Unfortunately the wiki entry was made by anonymous user _124.188.29.27 _(Melbourne, Australia) and there are no references given for this terminology in the wiki entry. Almost all of the Google references to "operational history" refer to military operations. Failing any specific verifiable terminology, I chose something immediately understandable in English. 

EDIT: I did not see your links, and I can't access them from here because they are blocked. If the term was coined by S. Muratori, then if you use it, you need a footnote to the published paper.


----------



## Lorena1970

AlabamaBoy said:


> I think that the term should be consistent with published terminology (....)
> Failing any specific verifiable terminology, I chose something immediately understandable in English.



Have you seen my edit? *The last link* reports the title of Muratori's  essay translated into English. I think wikipedia link is quite well  done, though. I studied Muratori many years ago, even if I can't say I perfectly remember his theories, honestly...



AlabamaBoy said:


> If the term was coined by S. Muratori


Yes, the Italian term was coined by S.Muratori, and I assume its English translation was expressly done for his concept.
Why can't you access my links...? Sounds strange, they work perfectly...


----------



## AlabamaBoy

I did, but only after my post. Let me repeat, if this is terminology coined by Saverio Muratori, you have to footnote it, because it has no precise meaning in English by itself.


----------



## Lorena1970

AlabamaBoy said:


> ... if this is terminology coined by Saverio Muratori, you have to footnote it, because it has no precise meaning in English by itself.



I understand your point. In effect we don't know on which purpose this title is going to be used... as we have no context. And I agree that a footnote is necessary, as it cannot refer to anything else but that specific theory! (in Italian too)


----------



## longplay

AlabamaBoy said:


> Hmm. Spero di non scrivere stupidaggini, però ci provo: The Master Plan is based on (historical) urban usage patterns rather than on building types.



I like "historical urban patterns" , Alabama !

PS Pallina : la storia è, per definizione, una disciplina "diacronica".


----------



## Lorena1970

Temo che il termine vada tradotto (con eventuali note) con "Operating Urban History" (come è già stato tradotto) in quanto è un termine preciso riferito a una teoria precisa. Naturalmente l'interpretazione di AB è concettualmente corretta, ma più ci penso e più userei la traduzione contenuta in alcuni link postati. Non voglio insistere, ma non posso nemmeno non puntualizzare, dato che comprendo a fondo l'argomento...


----------



## Pallinapa

Grazie a tutti, la vostra dottrina è grande. In effetti il termine nasce da Muratori, ma pare che oramai venga correntemente usato dagli urbanisti/architetti, quindi sia divenuto a sé stante, senza riferimenti al testo del "fondatore". Nella fattispecie, il contesto praticamente non c'è, perché si tratta del titolo proposto per un saggio di dottorato. 
Grazie, Longplay, che la storia sia per definizione diacronica mi pare ovvio: la storia urbana tuttavia è un po' diversa dalla storia tout court e quando si dice un taglio diacronico, si intende che si studia non la struttura urbana (o il singolo edificio) nel momento in cui viene creata/fabbricata (e questa pure è storia: Brunelleschi costruisce la cupola a partire dal 1420...), ma si analizza il processo trasformativo cui il manufatto è stato sottoposto attraverso i secoli. E lo studio di questo processo dovrebbe essere quello che serve da guida alla nuova urbanistica (operante storia...). Naturalmente in inglese chi conosce Muratori capirà, ma oggi non è detto che i giovani dottorandi lo conoscano, quindi "operating urban history" rischia di metterli in crisi. Forse l'unica soluzione è chiedere al docente di variare un poco il suo titolo? Comunque grazie a tutti, siete una miniera di sapere e una gioia per chi scrive. Pallina


----------



## longplay

Scusami molto,Pa, ma "taglio diacronico" dopo "storia urbana" era nel tuo testo iniziale e , mi permetto, o "urbana" o "architettonica" , ma sempre di storia si tratta (più centrata sullo sviluppo urbano-architettonico). Poi avrei la tentazione di tradurre il termine inglese del Muratori con : "la storia urbanistica in azione" o "la storia
urbanistica nella realtà operativa (di oggi) " o ancora "la storia... nelle sue applicazioni". Cordialità !


----------



## Pallinapa

La storia urbana in azione mi sembra perfetto: quindi "active urban history"? o "urban history in action"? che dici?
Sono molto contenta!


----------



## longplay

Se ci tieni é meglio attendere un inglese madre-lingua, specialmente per "in action". Ciao(pensavo anche a "activating U.H.").


----------



## Lorena1970

Pallinapa said:


> Forse l'unica soluzione è chiedere al docente di variare un poco il suo titolo?



Non saprei. A quale scopo il testo deve essere tradotto? 
 Posso dirti che non mi è mai  capitato di sentire questo termine all'interno di discorsi/dissertazioni contemporanee (ma non vuol dire).
E' una teoria italiana molto specificamente legata a Venezia e Roma, che immagino all'estero non sia così conosciuta (se non dagli studiosi di teoria dell'urbanistica italiana: pochi, immagino...)
 Ho trovato anche questo proprio adesso, che pare confermare che è stato tradotto solo il titolo ma il testo esiste solo in italiano. E' successo con altri termini propri della cultura architettonica italiana di essere tradotti letteralmente e divenire poi identificativi di quella specifica specifica teoria o di un certo specifico fenomeno ( e viceversa: termini inglesi coniati apposta poi tradotti in italiano) ai quali le orecchie straniere si sono abituate, per questo, personalmente, resto dell'idea che una traduzione letterale sarebbe la soluzione migliore (con eventuale nota di riferimento all'"inventore" del termine, a meno che nel testo della tesi non se ne spieghi l'origine)




longplay said:


> Poi avrei la tentazione di tradurre il termine inglese del Muratori con : "la storia urbanistica in azione" o "la storia
> urbanistica nella realtà operativa (di oggi) " o ancora "la storia... nelle sue applicazioni"


"storia urbana" e "storia urbanistica" non sono la  stessa cosa (lo so che Pallina stessa aveva detto "storia urbana")
Personalmente non mi lancerei in interpretazioni che in questo campo possono davvero essere insidiose. Siamo davvero di fronte a un termine specifico datato e coniato appositamente per quel determinato tessuto urbano da un urbanista italiano. Anche in italiano quel termine non è un semplice termine descrittivo...Robona!


----------



## longplay

Lorena, ciao ! Trovo sul Devoto-Oli  "operante = attivo, efficace, in fase esecutiva ". Stiamo solo cercando un sinonimo italiano/inglese  migliore di "operational", almeno mi
sembra.!(operational per me vuol dire "operativo", "manuale operativo delle armi d'assalto").
Ps L'originale da te trovato parla di "storia urbana".


----------



## Lorena1970

longplay said:


> Lorena, ciao ! Trovo sul Devoto-Oli  "operante = attivo, efficace, in fase esecutiva ". Stiamo solo cercando un sinonimo italiano/inglese  migliore di "operational", almeno mi
> sembra


Io non lo sostiuirei, proprio per il suo significato intrinseco e sintetico (sono naturalmente d'accordo che significhi "attiva", "efficace" e "in fase esecutiva", però lui ha scelto proprio "operante"...).
D'altronde anche in inglese "operational" significa "in or ready for use". Il punto è che, se pur poche, esistono già alcune traduzioni del titolo del testo originale (non si può non tenerene conto, anche se probabilmente sono state fatte da italiani) e l'uso del termine nella voce di wikipedia. Io mi atterrei a quelle.


----------



## longplay

Scusa, allora è meglio "operating" di "operational" : da l'idea di una potenzialità  d'azione, qualcosa alla quale si può dare "vita" con azioni, "active".


----------



## Pallinapa

Vi ringrazio molto ancora una volta per la pena che vi siete dati. A me pare, dato che il titolo è destinato come ho detto a dottorandi, che la cosa essenziale sia la comprensibilità immediata del testo in inglese, senza riferimenti bibliografici. Quindi "active" è forse la soluzione migliore. Temo che altrimenti si possano perdere ed equivocare il senso. 
Una domanda diversa: come fate a essere sempre così presenti? io mi vergogno un po' di esserci solo quando mi serve qualcosa!


----------



## Lorena1970

Ah beh...se non ti interessa proprio che il riferimento sia chiaro, allora la  cosa cambia! 
Però propenderei per la soluzione di AB "_Historical urban usage patterns_". Non sono certa che "Active urban history"/ "Urban active history" suoni bene a un orecchio inglese, e in più non è riconducibile a niente.  Secondo me ci vorrebbe una conferma...


----------



## Pallinapa

Agreed. Ma abbiamo fatto tanta teoria tra di noi, temo che i madrelingua siano un po' perplessi...


----------



## Lorena1970

Ehe...Il titolo di una tesi non è così scontato.  Forse "Effectiveness of historical urban usage patterns" potrebbe essere ancora meglio, previa conferma. E' che "Active" mi fa pensare alla palestra...!!!

edit: ripensandoci, starei sul semplice "Historical urban usage patterns", e stop. Good luck!


----------



## Tegs

Ciao tutti  Ma posso chiedere una cosa?  The usage of what exactly? The usage of urban?? Mi suona proprio strano ... non riesco a capirlo


----------



## AlabamaBoy

Usage of urban resources, such as buildings. As a planning commission chairman, I often read descriptions such as "historical urban usage" to mean "the way that buildings, public space, and other resources have been used in actual practice up to now." I know that it lacks a certain satisfaction, with all due respect to Mick Jagger, grammatically speaking. Also, my experience is in American city planning, not British. So usage in an urban environment, hence, urban usage. It still isn't very satisfying, but that's what they say. And the city sent me to school to learn nonsense like that!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

AlabamaBoy said:


> EDIT: I did not see your links, and I can't access them from here because they are blocked. If the term was coined by S. Muratori, then if you use it, you need a footnote to the published paper.


That's exactly the point. We're not talking about an English term, but some kind of made-up word coined by a non-native English speaker.
From a lexical point of view "*Operational/operating Urban History*" hardly make any sense, but in lack of a better word, we have to make do with it.


----------



## Tegs

Thanks AB, I suppose if it's jargon which is already in use, we have to lump it  It does sound to me like there is a crucial element missing in the term e.g. historical urban _space _usage, but that's English for you - full of really weird things that you couldn't get away with in other languages


----------



## Pallinapa

Non è il titolo di una tesi, ma un tema di analisi che viene loro proposto, quindi devono ben capire che significhi. Se "active" è un po' troppo _attivo_magari il tuo giro di frase potrebbe andare


----------



## Pallinapa

I sent a long answer, but seem to have lost it!! did you get anything?


----------



## Lorena1970

Paulfromitaly said:


> We're not talking about an English term, but some kind of made-up word coined by a non-native English speaker.
> From a lexical point of view "*Operational/operating Urban History*" hardly make any sense, but in lack of a better word, we have to make do with it.


In fact that was the point to me too, and as said before I agree this should be the tile (with or without footnote, in the end). 
But then I was quite confused by Pallinapa saying that she didn't want/needed to stick to that theory name and needed a different/whatever title to make English speaking people understand the subject.  If so, AB suggestion could work for me, although at same time we completely loose that specific (italian) reference. We must rememeber that architecture and urbanism theory jargon has nothing to do with the everyday language and often it doesn't make any sense to the layman, and new terms/expressions are coined everyday everywhere in the world by people and by the press, and often a literal translation is better than any attempt to render a certain concept with different words (specially for Italian made-up terms). Let's consider that a dictionary was created by a prominent Oxford professor in order to gather all architecture terms and make them understandable...!

@Pallinapa: penso che dovresti chiarirti le idee riguardo al voler usare il termine che hai proposto nel thread oppure una qualsiasi altra dizione per esprimere un concetto simile, poiché quel concetto specifico in effetti non può che essere tradotto come ti abbiamo già suggerito.


----------

